
Why economics is the most important thing you can learn - dools
http://iaindooley.com/post/133953108673/keeping-the-bastards-honest-why-economics-is-the
======
vezzy-fnord
Biased towards neochartalism.

EDIT: As I can tell from your recent blog posts and HN submissions, you've
been binging lectures on MMT and have been getting rather excited over it.
That's fine. Do not assume it is anything but a heterodox theory, rather than
an axiomatic truth. Economics is a field that is startlingly easy to deceive
one's self in proficiency of from limited exposure, and you appear to be a
prime example of the very failings you lament.

